
American anxiety: The three real reasons why we are more stressed than ever - evo_9
http://www.slate.com/id/2283221
======
atgm
It's totally money for a lot of people. Knowing that when you graduate, you
are going to have college loans to pay back, moving costs to get to a job,
costs in setting up a home (deposit, moving, furniture, appliances), and maybe
even car payments. And monthly bills.

It's just a stream of money problems for the foreseeable future and a lot of
people really don't see an end to it and don't think they have the strength to
do it.

